

Hotel maids challenge the placebo effect  - dood
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=17792517&sc=emaf

======
Alex3917
Another interesting finding:

You gain less weight if you liquefy your food in a blender than you would
eating the same quantity of that food prepared normally. Your body absorbs
less calories because it doesn't taste as good. There was a good writeup of
this in Emotional Intelligence, and the people who advocate the Shangri La
diet mention it in a lot of their writing as well.

------
byrneseyeview
"The researchers say that it holds promise for mind set related weight loss.
However, since you now know about the study, it'll never apply to you. Sorry.
"

<http://www.zefrank.com/theshow/archives/2007/03/030207.html>

~~~
derefr
I don't know about that. Whenever I take aspirin, I feel the effect of it
immediately, well aware that it hasn't had the time required to enter my
bloodstream. I once even repeated the words "placebo effect, placebo effect"
aloud as my headache vanished.

------
BrandonM
_For example, Brody notes one study where researchers gave asthmatic patients
a drug that actually makes asthma worse. When they gave the drug to the
patients, they told them that it relieves asthma._

Nice, just nice. Remind me never to participate in a research study.

~~~
michaelneale
yeah that is just mean.

------
aston
Similar effect to what Guy Kawasaki's highlighted:
<http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/12/how-to-not-chok.html>

------
michaelneale
OR, alternatively, the US Surgeon General's advice is not really that great,
and/or the minimum wage working poor maids can't possibly eat healthy in their
money and time poor lifestyles.

~~~
philh
That doesn't explain why one group lost weight and the other didn't.

------
terpua
great find dood

